# One Way or Round Trip



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

We are moving to Thailand at the end of the year. We will have our 'O' Visa's but won't get the Work Visa's until our arrival (although we have jobs set up already). I was going to get one-way tickets when the time comes but I have read a couple of things that suggest we will probably need a return ticket as well (round-trip) or we may have some problems. Can anybody give some advice or let me know exactly what the rule about this is and what your experiences were? Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jenna1245 said:


> We are moving to Thailand at the end of the year. We will have our 'O' Visa's but won't get the Work Visa's until our arrival (although we have jobs set up already). I was going to get one-way tickets when the time comes but I have read a couple of things that suggest we will probably need a return ticket as well (round-trip) or we may have some problems. Can anybody give some advice or let me know exactly what the rule about this is and what your experiences were? Thanks


Howdy,

Hope you get solid information on this as it can be very important. As an example, to come to the Philippines, one must have a round trip
*OR TICKET TO AN ONWARD DESTINATION *outside the country to enter here.

If no further information is posted here, visit with the airline that you plan to use and they will be able to tell you what is required.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## skip8622 (Jul 16, 2016)

You should not need a return ticket if you have your O visa affixed to a page in your passport. You may have to show this during flight check in.


----------

